# Bred late or just holding on???



## Jacqueline Mears (May 27, 2019)

Hi, I’m very new to minis cinnamon is my first. She’s a 7 1/2 ye old red roan and from what my vet said and the fact I can feel and physically see kicks on her belly I’m pretty sure she is pregnant. I picked her up may 6, 2018. I was told right after I loaded her up oh by the way she was bred April 1st. Well here it is the end of May 19’ and we can see the baby we check her several times a day and still nothing. We had one night she showed every sign then got scared by a raccoon fight about mid April and nothing since. I’m worried she’s getting to be late based on the information I was given. We have stallions up the road that have gotten out a couple of times but they can’t get into her own could she have bred through a fence and with them being big horses should I be worried?? She’s pretty wide teets feel a little big but haven’t noticed any bagging or waxing really, right in front of her teets it seems a little swollen. Most of the time she lets me check her back end but there are days she won’t even let me get close to her belly. She’s irritable most days now compared to before and lays down several times a day. Vet said he’s seen some go up as far as 400 days we are getting close based on original date given? I’m not sure what to think, do , or prepare for.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 27, 2019)

Your very right some mares will drive their owners crazy waiting . 

Can you grabsome pictures for us. standing behind her about 5m , take one from directly behind her. This will give us an indication on how the foal is riding. And if you can get one of her udder also. 

A mare will only foal when she feels 100% completely comfortable. Some pregnant mares will let a stallion bred them , most will not.


----------



## Jacqueline Mears (May 29, 2019)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Your very right some mares will drive their owners crazy waiting .
> 
> Can you grabsome pictures for us. standing behind her about 5m , take one from directly behind her. This will give us an indication on how the foal is riding. And if you can get one of her udder also.
> 
> A mare will only foal when she feels 100% completely comfortable. Some pregnant mares will let a stallion bred them , most will not.



These are all from today. Minimal kicks by foal when we brought her in and checked her tonight. She also seemed really tired? She also seems to be carrying a little lower than usual. I’m not sure if I mentioned it earlier she has never foaled before.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 29, 2019)

To me ( and I am not a vet) she does not look pregnant at all. A mare that is this far into her pregnancy would look a lot wider. Saying this , a Maiden mare can carry her foal much higher up in the rib cage, so it is possible . When a mare is a maiden ( that has not foaled before) Her nipples would be tucked up and pointing towards each other, your mares are not, they are pointing down. 

So there is either two things going on, 

1) your mare is pregnant but carrying the foal a lot higher, so less visible to the eye. Shes starting to develop her udder , hence the development.
2) Your mare has previously foaled before but currently not pregnant.

The fact your mare "should" have foaled at the start of march is making me think, she may be having a "Phantom Pregnancy" 

I dont wanna be the party pooper here, would love your mare to be in foal  

At this stage and if she was mine, Id be ringing the vet to get a blood test.


----------



## Jacqueline Mears (May 30, 2019)

I think I’m going to have to I’m worried because I can literally feel and see movement in the belly area. But we the reason for the title is because we have some horses and a donkey that get out sometimes down the road and I didn’t know if it was possible for her to get pregnant through a fence line? I called the vet early May and he said she may behave been bred closer to when I picked her up but even then it would be close to 400 days and compared to others I’ve seen she’s not showing as much as others. I will keep posted about what I find out


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 30, 2019)

Yes it sure is possible to get pregnant through the fence. Keep us posted , Good luck


----------



## s.moody (Jun 16, 2019)

Did your mare ever foal?


----------



## Abbie (Sep 6, 2019)

Jacqueline Mears said:


> Hi, I’m very new to minis cinnamon is my first. She’s a 7 1/2 ye old red roan and from what my vet said and the fact I can feel and physically see kicks on her belly I’m pretty sure she is pregnant. I picked her up may 6, 2018. I was told right after I loaded her up oh by the way she was bred April 1st. Well here it is the end of May 19’ and we can see the baby we check her several times a day and still nothing. We had one night she showed every sign then got scared by a raccoon fight about mid April and nothing since. I’m worried she’s getting to be late based on the information I was given. We have stallions up the road that have gotten out a couple of times but they can’t get into her own could she have bred through a fence and with them being big horses should I be worried?? She’s pretty wide teets feel a little big but haven’t noticed any bagging or waxing really, right in front of her teets it seems a little swollen. Most of the time she lets me check her back end but there are days she won’t even let me get close to her belly. She’s irritable most days now compared to before and lays down several times a day. Vet said he’s seen some go up as far as 400 days we are getting close based on original date given? I’m not sure what to think, do , or prepare for.



She dosnt look pregnant to me at all. Unless she’s holding it up super high. But she dosnt have a belly or anything.


----------



## Becmar (Sep 7, 2019)

The vet can do a blood draw if they are 60 days or more to check for possible bred. I do it for all my minis after breeding. works 99% of the time. never had one fail or not deliver. It runs about $85 each.


----------

